# Posting Pictures of Fish in fishing reports...Legal and Not



## txredfish1007 (Aug 4, 2014)

Why do people post pictures of illegal fish and we let them slide on here...they should immediately be removed!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

What are you referring to warden? We need evidence.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

txredfish1007 said:


> Why do people post pictures of illegal fish and we let them slide on here...they should immediately be removed!!!


This oughtta be good. May need some popcorn.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

How do you know it is illegal??? 

Pass some of that popcorn Steve. Im all out!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Just popped some too......


----------



## txredfish1007 (Aug 4, 2014)

*No popcorn needed...My bad...*

AT&T Outage must still be affecting my PC...It doesnt load all the pictures but I I noticed the mobile app was doing the same thing.....no warden here...


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

:cop:


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What are you referring to warden? We need evidence.


x2 :spineyes:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

AT&T Must be affecting something else too.....


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

Even if his story is a bit exaggerated and perhaps completely uncalled for (which I would say the odds are pretty high of), the consistency and volume of semi aggressive/ passive aggressive responders to posts has IMO tainted 2cool. I know a handful of people that have left the site due to negativity towards our fellow fisherman.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

txredfish1007 said:


> Why do people post pictures of illegal fish and we let them slide on here...they should immediately be removed!!!





Blueshoes said:


> Even if his story is a bit exaggerated and perhaps completely uncalled for (which I would say the odds are pretty high of), the consistency and volume of semi aggressive/ passive aggressive responders to posts has IMO tainted 2cool. I know a handful of people that have left the site due to negativity towards our fellow fisherman.


The site has been around a long time and many rules have evolved over time. If people would take the time to read the rules, OP included, threads like these would not shake the apple cart.

Check out rule #7, pretty much certain it applies to this thread:

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1358177


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> The site has been around a long time and many rules have evolved over time. If people would take the time to read the rules, OP included, threads like these would not shake the apple cart.
> 
> Check out rule #7, pretty much certain it applies to this thread:
> 
> http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1358177


It says I must spread reputation,someone hoooook him up.


----------



## txredfish1007 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Mistake...*

I made a mistake...I rushed to judgement...my apologies...I accept edit and moved on...I'll be more careful... but like most of you that get into it on here when someone calls you out or points out when your wrong you just don't return to the post...

FISH ON!!!


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

txredfish1007 said:


> I made a mistake...I rushed to judgement...my apologies...I accept edit and moved on...I'll be more careful... but like most of you that get into it on here when someone calls you out or points out when your wrong you just don't return to the post...
> 
> FISH ON!!!


"Most of us"?? Hole's gettin' deeper.....I reject that stereotype.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

txredfish1007 said:


> I made a mistake...I rushed to judgement...my apologies...I accept edit and moved on...I'll be more careful... but like most of you that get into it on here when someone calls you out or points out when your wrong you just don't return to the post...
> 
> FISH ON!!!


and now you see why we have rule #7


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Smellin crawfish


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I got nuttin...Just wanted to make a post on this fine Monday Butt Hurt thread...Play On...hwell:


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I hit him for you Ruben.....


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Most people do not post up what they catch here on 2 cool or anywhere else unless they are pxs of their kids and grand kids.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

My comment wasnt geared just towards the junior game warden thing, but to posts in general. Ive have sat on the sidelines and read to many things where guys get grilled over things. Let mont take care of people that dont obey the rules, no need for so much negative criticism all the time.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Blueshoes said:


> My comment wasnt geared just towards the junior game warden thing, but to posts in general. Ive have sat on the sidelines and read to many things where guys get grilled over things. Let mont take care of people that dont obey the rules, no need for so much negative criticism all the time.


Here's your badge...


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

the butt hurt is strong in this one.... may need the Waaaambulance


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I can hear it coming!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Another badge


----------



## Osopeyronies (Dec 14, 2014)

*Lol*



Smackdaddy53 said:


> I can hear it coming!!!


Lol, aren't you selling T-Bags?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Seasonal Butt Hurt...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*LOL!!*


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Here's your badge...


Admit it, the "blueshoes" threw ya for a loop...don't be handing out the badge to just anybody. (sarca alert in full force)


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## RegAstor (Dec 29, 2014)

Sorry ole crusties, but aside from the tiniest of cliques, no one has a clue what you are talking about--especially the opaque references to past controversies not worth remembering. How about this? Stay on point and 'contribute' or else, entertain yourself quietly.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

RegAstor said:


> Sorry ole crusties, but aside from the tiniest of cliques, no one has a clue what you are talking about--especially the opaque references to past controversies not worth remembering. How about this? Stay on point and 'contribute' or else, entertain yourself quietly.


Nice first post! (sarca alert in full force)


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

RegAstor said:


> Sorry ole crusties, but aside from the tiniest of cliques, no one has a clue what you are talking about--especially the opaque references to past controversies not worth remembering. How about this? Stay on point and 'contribute' or else, entertain yourself quietly.


HUH?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

RegAstor said:


> Sorry ole crusties, but aside from the tiniest of cliques, no one has a clue what you are talking about--especially the opaque references to past controversies not worth remembering. How about this? Stay on point and 'contribute' or else, entertain yourself quietly.


See below. And welcome, we'd like to see a complete list of all the new rules you've established.


Bobby said:


> Another badge


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

To _some_ of the in your face rule cheerleaders, how about

15. Copyrighted material or pictures (If you didn't take the picture, don't post it)


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Stuart said:


> To _some_ of the in your face rule cheerleaders, how about
> 
> 15. Copyrighted material or pictures (If you didn't take the picture, don't post it)


:tongue:


----------



## jack1 (Jul 18, 2012)

You guys Have made my day


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

RegAstor said:


> Sorry ole crusties, but aside from the tiniest of cliques, no one has a clue what you are talking about--especially the opaque references to past controversies not worth remembering. How about this?
> 
> How About This.....


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I just got a honey bun out of the pantry in case I wake up hungry later (I'm just going to put it unopened by the bed), and now I'm second guessing my decision to get out of bed 'just in case' I need a honey bun later because my wife was holding my wiener as she fell asleep and it felt really nice. Now I'm typing this on my laptop with an unopened honey bun and an unheld wiener and I'm really sad.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Category5 said:


> I just got a honey bun out of the pantry in case I wake up hungry later (I'm just going to put it unopened by the bed), and now I'm second guessing my decision to get out of bed 'just in case' I need a honey bun later because my wife was holding my wiener as she fell asleep and it felt really nice. Now I'm typing this on my laptop with an unopened honey bun and an unheld wiener and I'm really sad.


 I'm imagining you needing a stream of relatively warm water to break the grip from your hand and its latest member...sad3sm


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Category5 said:


> I just got a honey bun out of the pantry in case I wake up hungry later (I'm just going to put it unopened by the bed), and now I'm second guessing my decision to get out of bed 'just in case' I need a honey bun later because my wife was holding my wiener as she fell asleep and it felt really nice. Now I'm typing this on my laptop with an unopened honey bun and an unheld wiener and I'm really sad.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

RegAstor said:


> Sorry ole crusties, but aside from the tiniest of cliques, no one has a clue what you are talking about--especially the opaque references to past controversies not worth remembering. How about this? Stay on point and 'contribute' or else, entertain yourself quietly.


That sounds like "Banned" talk if I ever heard it.

How bout a new rule...you're not allowed to ***** and complain until you've had over 1000 posts and been an active member for more than 3yrs?

Then you might have a sense of history and know when to keep your mouth shut.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

This thread had the potential to be epic and ya'll just waded in stomping around burnin' the shoreline right outta the boat.




...and you call yourselves fishermen. 







Please continue OP. I don't think I've witnessed what you are referring to. Can you elaborate?




See it ain't gonna work now....dang sharks.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Just wanted to post the word Bacon to see if it offended anyone. 


---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi guys, just wanted to make a post in this fine thread about illegal catches, Jr. wardens, and butt hurt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

They were right about getting popcorn


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to make a post in this fine thread about illegal catches, Jr. wardens, and butt hurt.


Don't forget about momma's, or trains, or prison....or the rain....


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

This isn't 'Nam. There are rules. 

Specifically #7.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Chuckybrown said:


> Don't forget about momma's, or trains, or prison....or the rain....


 Trucks or getting drunk too...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Chuckybrown said:


> Don't forget about momma's, or trains, or prison....or the rain....





Blk Jck 224 said:


> Trucks or getting drunk too...


and don't forget *the woman that walked away and left you*...drunk and in the rain at the train station where you went in yore truck to go back home to see your momma when you just got out of prison :rotfl:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Who needs one? I'm passing them out


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Pardon Me.....*



Lat22 said:


> This isn't 'Nam. There are rules.
> 
> Specifically #7.


 But, rules were there too. Some which I didn't care for!! 68'-69'. Time to refill my bowl


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

V-Bottom said:


> But, rules were there too. Some which I didn't care for!! 68'-69'. Time to refill my bowl


It's a movie quote from The Big Lebowski. No disrespect intended.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Why do people post pictures of illegal fish and we let them slide on here...they should immediately be removed!!!


Then you should report said threads, if and when they do exist so they can be dealt with accordingly.

It's a simple matter really.

TH


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm am just as happy catching a undersized fish as I am catching a keeper and I take pics of undersized just like I take pics of keepers. Just because I take and post a pic of undersized fish. Don't mean I kept it


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> Then you should report said threads, if and when they do exist so they can be dealt with accordingly.
> 
> It's a simple matter really.
> 
> TH


 Then we wouldn't get these moaning & whining threads to play on...LOL. Kinda reminds me of my practice wife...Instead of contemplating any type of constructive resolution to an issue she was having, her preferred strategy was to simply biotch about it. hwell:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

JimD said:


> Most people do not post up what they catch here on 2 cool or anywhere else unless they are pxs of their kids and grand kids.


Shoot I will. Here's a pic of my wife last weekend. Before any JW's start busting my balls let me say she was with a guide so everything was legal.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

This is shaping up to be like the Academy thread? Over/Under on Posts before it gets locked?? 

85


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

sotexhookset said:


> Shoot I will. Here's a pic of my wife last weekend. Before any JW's start busting my balls let me say she was with a guide so everything was legal.
> 
> View attachment 2101322


 LOL...That might have been your Grandma back in the day...:bluefish:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Has anyone said the word Croaker yet?? 

Almost time..:rybka:


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

ill take the under


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Pos phone keeps kicking me off and not realizing that I'm double/triple posting. Sorry


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Dam phone still


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

sotexhookset said:


> Shoot I will. Here's a pic of my wife last weekend. Before any JW's start busting my balls let me say she was with a guide so everything was legal.
> 
> View attachment 2101322


 So where is the pic of her with the Jewfish??? I saw it the other day. Post it up. Great fish.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

There are wardens who search sites for illegal game and fish. A guy on "the fuge" posted pics of a owl he hit with his truck about 9 years ago and the feds got his *** for being in possesion. When he picked it up and laid it on his boat for a pic he was at that point in possesion. Just saying. It happens so i quit worrying about it. The wardens are watching. Have faith and you can bet on it!!!!!!!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I love entertaining threads. It's always a question of how long will it go?


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

*Rep comin!*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> Trucks or getting drunk too...


Green to ya!:brew2:


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

I remember my first post...

cant remember my first beer though..


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

HydraSports said:


> So where is the pic of her with the Jewfish??? I saw it the other day. Post it up. Great fish.


Which one? The one of it hanging or the one of us lowering it into the ground? Pigs ain't got chit on the way we do our jetty luau's you know. I look forward to them every year. Man Hydro, the one you brought last year dwarfed ours this year. I bet that sob was 600lbs. Y'all fed something like 200 of us with that large bastard huh.?.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> This is shaping up to be like the Academy thread? Over/Under on Posts before it gets locked??
> 
> 85


Blue bell and pork butts.

I bought 4 pork butts the other day at HEB when they were on sale.

---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Osopeyronies said:


> Lol, aren't you selling T-Bags?


Thats just nasty... some people will try to sell anything.....:walkingsm


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

I'll take the fat one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to make a post in this fine thread about illegal catches, Jr. wardens, and butt hurt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Why do I feel like you stole Slopokes line? ? ?


----------



## Osopeyronies (Dec 14, 2014)

*SPF!!!*



TheRooster said:


> I'll take the fat one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao!!!!


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

TheRooster said:


> I'll take the fat one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take 4


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Dick Hanks said:


> Why do I feel like you stole Slopokes line? ? ?


No that's all mine, Slopoke didn't come to mind till you mentioned him LOL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

gman1772 said:


> Take 4


H*ll ya, I love me some swamp donkeys 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sportsman3535 (Jun 24, 2010)

Awesome. Carry on.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

sotexhookset said:


> Which one? The one of it hanging or the one of us lowering it into the ground? Pigs ain't got chit on the way we do our jetty luau's you know. I look forward to them every year. Man Hydro, the one you brought last year dwarfed ours this year. I bet that sob was 600lbs. Y'all fed something like 200 of us with that large bastard huh.?.[/QUOTE
> 
> The hanging pic.
> 
> ...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

HydraSports said:


> sotexhookset said:
> 
> 
> > Which one? The one of it hanging or the one of us lowering it into the ground? Pigs ain't got chit on the way we do our jetty luau's you know. I look forward to them every year. Man Hydro, the one you brought last year dwarfed ours this year. I bet that sob was 600lbs. Y'all fed something like 200 of us with that large bastard huh.?.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

What about these fish...






did I catch them all? Did they all measure?

Ok ok I actually just wanted to post a picture of my stringer from today!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

gman1772 said:


> Take 4


their heads...they're so tiny!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Osopeyronies said:


> Lol, aren't you selling T-Bags?


ZJ's too, want one?


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> ZJ's too, want one?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

duck commander said:


> What about these fish...
> View attachment 2103402
> did I catch them all? Did they all measure?
> 
> ...


 Were you in LA? If not, yes that is illegal technically. Unless that is 2 seperate stringers(which it kinda looks like it is). :bounce: Carry on


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

I guarantee every one of my monster croaker and sand trout are legal!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

dang i lost on the under


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

TheRooster said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bahaajaha


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

*rules*



Zeitgeist said:


> The site has been around a long time and many rules have evolved over time. If people would take the time to read the rules, OP included, threads like these would not shake the apple cart.
> 
> Check out rule #7, pretty much certain it applies to this thread:
> 
> http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1358177


Can I get the Cliff Notes?


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

*Pics*



spurgersalty said:


> :tongue:


 Oh man...this is HILARIOUS!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Part Timer said:


> dang i lost on the under


Yup but the fat girl pics are getting it closer to being locked. lol :walkingsm


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

just want to mention flounder gigging to get things really going


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

SpikeMike said:


> just want to mention flounder gigging to get things really going


It is unfair to the specie!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Don't flounder eat the croaker eggs? Gig em all. I need some croaker to soak!


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Maybe we can start a new thread about sensitive people who post on here? You know, something about handle with care maybe?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Flounder Face said:


> Maybe we can start a new thread about sensitive people who post on here? You know, something about handle with care maybe?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

SpikeMike said:


> just want to mention flounder gigging to get things really going


How about sting ray gigging with a push pole? I nailed this sucker like an Indian the othef day off my poling platform. Right through the eyehole!!! Crab bait...


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

This kinda reminds me of my first viral thread. LOL!


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

I like turtles:texasflag


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

How about all these air boats burning the shoreline? Can a guy wade anymore without getting blasted by a twenty-something duck hunter? I mean, c'mon. Am I right?


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Who's got blue bell on sale this weekend. 

Also anyone notice the shrinking supply of blue bell at HEB in lieu of their house brand. 


---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Real fishermen do not wear fishing pants or Columbia fishing shirts. They wear bluejeans and a wife beater


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Are you sure about that?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Jolly Roger said:


> Real fishermen do not wear fishing pants or Columbia fishing shirts. They wear bluejeans and a wife beater


Do cut off's and a Ray Rice jersey count?


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Stick a fork in it...

.


----------



## Osopeyronies (Dec 14, 2014)

*Lmao!!!*



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Bahaajaha


I might be interested in a golf cart.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Happy Friday!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Happy Friday!!


Pfffffffttttttt


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> Pfffffffttttttt


Nice mess of crappie Spurger. That's goona be some good eats right there.


----------

